# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αποτριχωτικη Braun silk epil ζορίζεται

## Sotos_ster

Έχω την εξής μηχανη η οποία δουλεύει αλλά όχι με ταχύτητα και δύναμη . Μόλις βγάζω την κεφαλή , το μοτεράκι της δουλεύει κανονικά και με ταχύτητα αλλά μόλις βάζω την κεφάλι , ψόφια πράγματα. Είναι σαν την ξυριστικη μηχανη περίπου που κι εκείνη μόλις βάζω την κεφάλι δουλεύει ψόφια ενώ αν την βγάλω το μοτερακι δουλεύει τέλεια. Για τρίχες κλπ να έχουν φρακάρει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση γιατί είναι καθαρή αχρησιμοποητη. Ακούω γνώμες

----------


## p270

μπαταρια ισως

----------


## Sotos_ster

> μπαταρια ισως


Με πρίζα λειτουργεί

----------


## p270

> Με πρίζα λειτουργεί


για αυτο λεω μπαταρια ,ποσα χρονια την εχεις;

----------


## Sotos_ster

> για αυτο λεω μπαταρια ,ποσα χρονια την εχεις;


Αρκετά αλλά τι μπαταρία ; Αφού με καλωδιο λειτουργεί δεν είναι επαναφορτιζόμενη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αρκετά αλλά τι μπαταρία ; Αφού με καλωδιο λειτουργεί δεν είναι επαναφορτιζόμενη


Μπορεί να έχει εσωτερικά μπαταρίες λιθίου ΑΑΑ ή ΑΑ π.χ.



> Long-lasting battery - Charges in only 1 hour for 40 minutes of use. Use cordless in shower or bath





> Μακράς διάρκειας μπαταρία - Φορτίζει μόνο σε 1 ώρα για 40 λεπτά χρήσης. Χρησιμοποιείτε ασύρματο ντους ή μπανιέρα


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X6GLFM1...f280728eb&th=1

Όπως και να έχει θέλει πολύ προσοχή πως θα το ανοίξεις και να φτάσεις μέχρι το εσωτερικό του , το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι δεξιά - αριστερά στην κεφαλή έχει κάτι βίδες , ίσως και στην υποδοχή του καλώδιου κοντά , τις βγάζεις ξεκουμπώνεις τα καπάκια μετράς την μπαταρία αν όντως δεν είναι φορτισμένη / την αλλάζεις και στην επανατοποθέτηση όλων των εξαρτημάτων καλή λίπανση με άσπρο γράσο λιθίου ή άλλο καλό λάδι / καθαρισμός τα πάντα.

----------


## p270

> Μπορεί να έχει εσωτερικά μπαταρίες λιθίου ΑΑΑ ή ΑΑ π.χ.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X6GLFM1...f280728eb&th=1
> 
> Όπως και να έχει θέλει πολύ προσοχή πως θα το ανοίξεις και να φτάσεις μέχρι το εσωτερικό του , το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι δεξιά - αριστερά στην κεφαλή έχει κάτι βίδες , ίσως και στην υποδοχή του καλώδιου κοντά , τις βγάζεις ξεκουμπώνεις τα καπάκια μετράς την μπαταρία αν όντως δεν είναι φορτισμένη / την αλλάζεις και στην επανατοποθέτηση όλων των εξαρτημάτων καλή λίπανση με άσπρο γράσο λιθίου ή άλλο καλό λάδι / καθαρισμός τα πάντα.


Aπο οτι λεει ο φιλος δεν εχει μπαταρια γιατι δουλευει αποκλειστικά με ρευμα δικτυου αν βέβαια καταλαβα καλα

----------


## Sotos_ster

Δεν έχει μπαταρίες παιδιά ξανά λέω 
Λειτουργεί με ρεύμα μόνο . Επιπλέον όταν βγάζω την κεφαλή το μοτερακι δουλεύει δυνατά αλλά μόλις βάλω την κεφαλή σαν να φρακάρει κ δε μπορεί να γυρισει δυνατά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υπόψιν ότι αυτά τα μηχανήματα έχουν πολύ μικρή ισχύ ροπής , σε συνδυασμό όμως με τυχόν επιπλέον τριβές είτε από ακαθαρσία είτε από λίπανση είναι ικανό να έχει σημαντική πτώση ροπής .
Η κεφαλή έχει 2 "κυλίνδρους" , έναν εξωτερικό σταθερό , και έναν εσωτερικό κύλινδρο παλμικά κινούμενο δεξιά αριστερά κατά μήκος του εξωτερικού κυλίνδρου . 
Ο εσωτερικός κύλινδρος που κινείται παλμικά κουμπώνει σε ένα "δόντι " και αυτό το δόντι είναι που το κινεί παλμικά (παλμικά μηχανικά ) , το δόντι είναι εσωτερικά στα καπάκια της συσκευής , επίσης εκεί και το μοτέρ , φτάνοντας σε αυτό το σημείο και ελέγχοντας τα επιπλέον σημεία καθαρισμού και λίπανσης που χρειάζεται θα φτιαχτεί και θα γίνει καινούριο .
Απλά θέλει προσοχή γιατί είναι πολύ λεπτά σημεία που πρέπει να μην τα σπάσεις και να προσέχεις με κάθε λεπτομέρεια πως και τι έβγαλες από που / επανασυναρμολογείς όπως ακριβώς τα έβγαλες .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Είναι καθαρό δεν έχει βρωμιες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αντίκα το εργαλείο !!
Αν το αριστερό μικρό κομμάτι ρολλάρει με άνεση , δες τι γίνεται με το δεξί κομμάτι δοκίμασε το να το ζορίσεις , αν δεν ικανοποιεί η ροπή πρέπει να το ανοίξεις να λαδώσεις και να βγάλεις μισό κιλό τρίχες .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Αντίκα το εργαλείο !!
> Αν το αριστερό μικρό κομμάτι ρολλάρει με άνεση , δες τι γίνεται με το δεξί κομμάτι δοκίμασε το να το ζορίσεις , αν δεν ικανοποιεί η ροπή πρέπει να το ανοίξεις να λαδώσεις και να βγάλεις μισό κιλό τρίχες .


Αυτό εξηγώ τόση ώρα ότι το δεξί βάζοντας το στην πρίζα ρολάρει δυνατά και κανονικά αλλά μόλις το κουμπώνω με το αριστερο που είναι η κεφαλή για να κανεισ Αποτρίχωση ,ζορίζεται μου φαίνεται .... σαν να φρακάρει κάπου δλδ . Δεν φαίνεται να έχει τρίχες απ οσο είδα καθαρό φαίνεται

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχεις άλλη έξτρα κεφαλή για να δοκιμάσεις ? Αν με την νέα κεφαλή κάνει τα ίδια τότε το πρόβλημα στο δεξί κομμάτι όσο και αν σε αυτό έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι δουλεύει δυνατά .
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Έχεις άλλη έξτρα κεφαλή για να δοκιμάσεις ? Αν με την νέα κεφαλή κάνει τα ίδια τότε το πρόβλημα στο δεξί κομμάτι όσο και αν σε αυτό έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι δουλεύει δυνατά .
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto


Όχι δεν έχω 
Η κεφαλή πάντως περιστρέφεται με δύσκολια όταν πάω να την γυρίσω με το χέρι. Δε ξέρω αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τότε έχει πρόβλημα η κεφαλή αν αυτό το δοκίμασες εκτός της βάσης με το μοτέρ , ρίξε μπόλικο λάδι παντού μήπως γίνει κάτι , αλλά και όπου μπορείς κάνε καθαρισμό .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Τότε έχει πρόβλημα η κεφαλή αν αυτό το δοκίμασες εκτός της βάσης με το μοτέρ , ρίξε μπόλικο λάδι παντού μήπως γίνει κάτι , αλλά και όπου μπορείς κάνε καθαρισμό .


Η κεφαλή δεν ανοίγει κάπως για να την καθαρίσω . Μόνο επιφανειακά που δεν έχει τπτ 
Λάδι μπορώ να βάλω μαγειρέματος ; Χαχ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αρκεί να είναι σπαθόλαδο ποιότητας 
Βούτα το όλο μέσα σε δοχείο με λάδι και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Αρκεί να είναι σπαθόλαδο ποιότητας 
> Βούτα το όλο μέσα σε δοχείο με λάδι και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος


Λέγε 
Τι λάδι θέλει ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μηχανής αυτοκινήτου ή για ραπτομηχανές , κάπου έχει μια βίδα αστεράκι , δοκίμασες να την βγάλεις ?

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Μηχανής αυτοκινήτου ή για ραπτομηχανές , κάπου έχει μια βίδα αστεράκι , δοκίμασες να την βγάλεις ?


Όχι δε δοκίμασα 
Πιθανόν να μπορέσω αλλά μη το διαλύσω φοβάμαι

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Σε ίδια περίπτωση της κόρης μου (μετά από 6 χρόνια χρίση) είχε στουμπώσει από τρίχες και δεν γύριζε ο κύλινδρος .

----------

